# My tenon making solution



## timbertailor

I do not use mine as much as I used to. Maybe because the jig weighs a ton and it is not a small fixture. Storing it is a real pain, as well. It has an awkward shape and does not sit flat on a surface.

I have switched to doing tenons on the router table with a coping sled.


----------



## waho6o9

I always wondered about tenoning jigs, thanks for the insight.


----------



## ssnvet

Looks like a winner. It would be interesting to see video of it in action.


----------



## canuckMKD

This is the only way I would cut tenons. I have one of these and they are worth every penny, they are simple and accurate. I creep up on the tenon by taking small passes and then checking the thickness with a caliper, then when i hit the spot, voila, just batch them all out!


----------



## ADHDan

I realize this thread is quite old, but to Brad's point - I found the easiest and most convenient way to store this jig is by hanging it on a hook screwed to a joist over my table saw.

But I have an 8' ceiling and a very small shop, so I hang a lot of things that way - jigs, miter gauges, push pads/blocks/sticks, etc.


----------

